# Important drylock and inside sealing question



## Rebecca Stout (Apr 14, 2014)

Hey, so I'm scrambling around trying to figure out what kind of enclosure I would like to build. But I have a concern about using Drylock inside the 'cage'. It dies like sandpaper or concrete, yes? What I'm really worried about is if my tegu rubs his nose on the sides of the cage, will it be rough? I want the sides to be slick. So what is the best way to go about this? What would you do? Options?

Maybe I could do the whole bottom part of the cage with Drylock and the rest with something else? Or do one coat of Drylock all around, then the rest of the coats go only on the bottom portion, and the cover with something else where she would be? I don't know. But I'm concerned and need to know what to do. 

Also what kind of plywood? I've decided not to use Melamine because its too heavy for my likeing.


----------



## TIAGO's Speaker (Apr 30, 2014)

I'm not that knowledgeable about the drylock so I can't help you there... but I have 20some reptiles and have built several custom enclosures over the years. There's a great linoleum that I've found works great for enclosure walls and flooring. After framing the enclosure, fill in the walls and ceiling with 3/16" - or 1/4" plywood. Use at least 1/2" tjick for the floor. Make sure you drill or cut any holes or openings for ventilation, electrical cords, etc. 

After that comes the linoleum. I found they have a really awesome one that looks like natural gray and earthtone slate/flagstone. It is approximately 1/4" thick, smooth, soft (padded like) and lasts forever. You put an adhesive glue down first then, let it get tacky, then install you premeasured and cut piece. I always make sure


----------



## TIAGO's Speaker (Apr 30, 2014)

Sorry got cut off... I always make sure you cut the linoleum big enough to cover the floor and the largest side wall. It makes an awesome natural looking enclosure and there's minimal creases and joints making it virtually leak proof, insulated, and easy to wipe clean. The few creases where the floor meets the wall, use industrial grade or water proof clear silicone. Let everything air out and cure for several days while you make the doors. Just my opinion from experience. Hope it helps. The longest part is planning ahead and visualizing what you want.


----------



## Rebecca Stout (May 5, 2014)

Oh I can just see that! And that must be gorgeous. Thank you.


----------



## Rebecca Stout (May 5, 2014)

Oh something important. What is tjick? Or did you mean thick? "Use at least 1/2" tjick for the floor."


----------

